# North Coast NSW 16th Dec.



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have been sitting on Willy Weather and my own interpretations of the water for a couple of weeks. I have had a couple of false starts where I have done the drive but not been able to fish. Monday looked the goods so off I went and hit the water at 5am.
I had purchased a few new toys over the year and was keen to give them a run after dismantling my Snapper gear earlier. I enjoyed my first year of Snappering though I thought that the fighting ability left a bit to be desired. I will come back to this area later.
The new yak has "Lowrance Ready" and I found the transducer temperature reading much more stable. The in-hull version used to rise as the sun came up but this job sat solid at 22.1 or 22.2 all session.
At 7am the top line passed me and a fish jumped out front. I was a bit rusty and getting into the new tackle plus having issues with the yak so it all took a bit longer than usual but ended in a good release.
Some time after, the deep line went off at 20 mtrs and gave the unmistakable shakes of a big Snapper. And so it was but much more energetic than any of the other bruisers I have caught. This is no doubt due to the "shallower" depth as the others suffered barotrauma from 40+ mtrs. This fellow went a tad over 10 and is now waiting to be eaten in stages. An arsy catch
On the way home I snared a good Mahi which I turned into slabs of fish that tasted delicious.

I really like the shot of the fish in the distance--look closely and you might make it out. It was raining on and off.

So-30 lb line, 40 lb fluro trace. Slimies and Yakkas.

No more now til after Christmas as Deb has plans.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ho hum amazing again.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Boring!
Check out my bream reports :shock:


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done Grant, great way to blood the new yak,

But if you want to get in the fishing mags you will have to smile. :twisted:

Can't wait for xmas to be over so I have free time to head up there.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I got the Mahi on a live Yakka. Not rare for me 6 in a session being my best. Only till Feb then they seem to disappear. I have skip baited and got then too which looks cool as you wind in a bouncing slimmy and they hit it on top.

Grant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Amazing mate congrats


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Grant's got this so dialed, I can't see why you other Aussies are slacking so much.

No pix of the DoDo? Can't beat the colors.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work Grant but keep your hat on mate, don't want that great fish brain of yours cooked ;-) ;-)

Cheers
Ant


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

You the man!! 
Love the way that mutton bird is hanging round like its going to get a feed when you release the fish. :lol:


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Love that first pic Grant.
A good start to the season.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm reminded of that scene from Wayne's World - were not worthy, were not worthy 8)

We can but dream of such feats!

If Carnster is the king, what does that make Grant? :lol:


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

You're a freak Grant!!!!!! But a lot of unseen hard work goes into each fish, well done.

Cheers Mal


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

pressing the like button seems lame ! Awesome job !


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb! Big smile on my face just reading And looking at the pictures. Can't imagine the feeling of bringing a beaky aboard on multiple occasions!
Thanks for sharing Nd for the inspiration.

Al


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Mahi, Marlin & a xos snapper - what a brilliant session - and great pics of the beakie..... If you get the time, I'd love to hear more about how long you fought the marlin for & what techniques you used to get it yak side.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

You sir are a legend awesome work. 
Thanks for sharing 
Jay


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

You go beyond the realm of an ordinary mortal


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

That's incredible Grant...

...you make is seem so easy!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice session mate, your reports are aways ball tearers!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

My word Grant, you're quick off the mark.
Did you christen the new rod? How did it perform?

Brilliant stuff, big congrats!

Cheers Dave


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fabulous work. Awesome catch.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cuda said:


> If Carnster is the king, what does that make Grant? :lol:


Viceroy at least.

grant.gov!


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Legendary Grant!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Just incredible Grant and only on 30lb line.
Love to see the video and also know how long it took to catch it.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

BOOM. Thats how its done.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Showing everyone in the office

Worldwide fame Grant
Ok Ok very localised Irish fame anyway

TMB


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Grant ,Greg from the sunny coast .could you put up the pointy part of the bait rig


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments. It is very humbling to read of you sharing my experiences with genuine delight at my results.

Yes, the new rod went well though it felt light after years of using the Shimano jig 200. I will continue with it.

No secrets on my set up. 30 lb braid with 50 to 80 mtrs of 30lb mono on top then 2 -3 mtrs 40lb Fluro . Sometimes I go to 50 lb Fluro if the fish are bigger.
I tend to use Gamakatsu SL 12. 6/0 hooks bridled with dental floss and a Slimy but Yakka otherwise .

It is easier to hook a fish than it is to take an interesting photo or rather, have the Go Pro pointing in the right spot. I got lucky this time. I have it set on .5 sec shots so no vid sorry. That might be technically beyond me.

Hope this helps. I am happy to answer pm's if there is other stuff .

Thanks again for your support.

Grant


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! That's my dream fish! Thanks for your effort to bring us this report. Great game!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

grant you are inspirational .

do you always fish on your pat malone out there ?

someone needs to do a doco on you and your awareness of how it all works out there in the ocean.

thanks for the story really appreciate it

lagos


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What was it like bringing your first beaky up to the kayak? That many kilos of muscle with a spike on the front is a pretty daunting sight


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Epic

love the facial expression


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome Grant, I had heard about Yakers catching Marlin but never seen so detailed photos! Excellent. :mrgreen:

What is that in the water in your 3rd picture; is it your sea anchor?

Tight lines.

JeffG


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Take 2.

Make that your 4th photo.  

JeffG


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

This report seems to be getting a life of its own and giving me a part time job responding.

I usually fish alone other than when Louis has holidays. I don't mind the lack of company as then I know who I have to look after.
It is a Mutton Bird sitting nearby in pic 4..he got the remnants of the bait when the fish came in. I don't use a sea anchor

I look pretty gruesome (more than normal) because the fish was next to the boat , I was going to cut the line then it reared up and onto my lap.

Grant


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

grant ashwell said:


> This report seems to be getting a life of its own and giving me a part time job responding.
> 
> I usually fish alone other than when Louis has holidays. I don't mind the lack of company as then I know who I have to look after.
> It is a Mutton Bird sitting nearby in pic 4..he got the remnants of the bait when the fish came in. I don't use a sea anchor
> ...


It's christmas, it wanted a hug


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Bloody hell, Grant, now you've done it! Amazing stuff, impossible to match. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

grant ashwell said:


> I look pretty gruesome (more than normal) because the fish was next to the boat , I was going to cut the line then it reared up and onto my lap.


Goodness, looking where the scissors are it must've moved up a few feet fairly quick! I'd flinch!


----------

